# Cervical nerve block under general anesthesia



## loknefski (Oct 8, 2010)

Can I bill for the nerve block sinthe the procedure was done under General?
I believe this to be no but just want to be sure.


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 9, 2010)

If you are saying the patient conditions required the patient to be under general anesthesia while they had a cervical epidural, the cervical epidural would  be billable. I might not be understanding your question. The only other thing I can think about is if the epidural was not also the method of anesthesia it could be reported with the 59 in a separate situation.


----------



## capricew (Oct 14, 2010)

loknefski said:


> can i bill for the nerve block sinthe the procedure was done under general?
> I believe this to be no but just want to be sure.



it depends, was the nerve block done for post op pain and is it noted in the chart that the block was for post op pain?   
Next, depends on the insurance, most commercial carriers will pay if it is in your contract, medicare will also pay with proper documentation.


----------

